# Who exactly is this "Glenn Beck" fellow???



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Is he like important or something? What's he got to do with Afghanistan?









US TV host Glenn Beck heaps praise on PM Imran, Pakistan for help with Afghan evacuations


Says "no other global leader took such an initiative to leverage his/her position to save the innocent."



www.dawn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439755172859760641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439724800411381765


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Donald Trump... "Imran Khan (Prime Minister of Pakistan) was a great friend of mine..."

Whaaaaaaat? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440726552988119043


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

What kind of slingshot are you shooting these days Sean?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Glenn Beck has a morning talk show. He put out an appeal to listeners to contribute to The Nazarene Fund, to help evacuate people from Afghanistan. His listeners raised more than $20 Million in 2 days. That makes him important to the people who were brought out by The Nazarene Fund, an effort that could have been a lot more successful if the US State Dept had not hindered them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He’s a patriot.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> What kind of slingshot are you shooting these days Sean?


Old school, store bought starship/shuttlecraft.... and a small metal one that I bought online. Right now, I am busy taking care of some nonsense ... when I'm done with that, I plan on making a nice pistol grip that I can screw any slingshot "upper" on to.



Henry the Hermit said:


> Glenn Beck has a morning talk show. He put out an appeal to listeners to contribute to The Nazarene Fund, to help evacuate people from Afghanistan. His listeners raised more than $20 Million in 2 days.


Ah. Raising $20 million in 2 days is very impressive.



Ibojoe said:


> He’s a patriot.


I can believe it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Trump.."He (Prime Minister of Pak) was a great athlete... he was the Mickey Mantle of Cricket.."

Well that's true. We won the Cricket World Cup because of him. Here he is selling Pepsi back in the 80s.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Glenn Beck is a patriot. Unlike Biden and his regime.


----------

